# Bean's Birthday



## Tony (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday to my buddy @Bean_counter! I'm excited, the kid can legally drink a beer with me now!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2019)

Yea, but are you tall enough to reach the bar?


Happy Birthday Bean!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2019)

HAPPY BIRFDAY MIKEY!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy birthday.
Just let tony sit on bar.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks y’all! Keep the Tony jokes coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday! Was your wish to have taller friends?

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks y’all! Keep the Tony jokes coming



The key to writing Tony jokes is keeping them short....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2019)

However, just so everyone knows, Tony is really sensitive about his lack of height.
It’s best not to tease him about though, or he’ll punch you in the knee.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Was wondering why Tony always orders a short stack at IHOP! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## drycreek (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)

ripjack13 is awesome....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Bean you gotta be careful drinking with little short guys... 

Their booster chairs are bad about falling off bar stools. 

Belly up to the bar just isn't in their book, and Forehead up to the bar just doesn't have quite the same feel about it.

The girls get grumpy, cause they look at their butts all the time! 

Folks in the bar tend to get the wrong impression when you hold them up so they can use the urinal! 

And, it's hard to tell when they've reached their limit, and are crawling home drunk.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh yeah... Happy Birthday Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy birthday! Just a day late.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> ripjack13 is awesome....


In your dreams!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)

Moving some wood today and I found a stack of skeet from Tony that he gave to me on the trip I made to Texas.
Notice the skeet on top is a short stack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Moving some wood today and I found a stack of skeet from Tony that he gave to me on the trip I made to Texas.
> Notice the skeet on top is a short stack.
> View attachment 168219



Behave yourself or I'll make a trip up there and take it back!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)

Its Mikey's fault! He said bring on the short jokes, he made me do it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 4, 2019)

You guys know that by tomorrow @Tony wont remember any of this ...
Has a very short memory....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> Behave yourself or I'll make a trip up there and take it back!!!!!!


Notice he said "up there"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2019)

Mike and @Tony partying

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 5, 2019)

Happy birthday Mike!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2019)

Tony said:


>


You are a great sport My Texas friend....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> You are a great sport My Texas friend....



I've always said if you can't take it don't dish it out. I dish out plenty.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)

Besides, these are funny, I don't care who you are!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughin too hard---wish I'd seem this sooner===and Happy belated Birthday Mike!!!


----------

